# Any idea what this small bulb is called?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi, my son is trying to purchase a couple of these, any idea what they are called?









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Is it from a dashboard switch? Or a panel light?


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

286 type

If you place it on something of one colour, it would be easier to see, as the shadow makes it look like a G9


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

It is from a kitchen light that is tucked under a cupboard


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

looks similar one to whats in my desk top lamp, could it be G4, they have a similar twin yet straight prongs, bit hard to tell from photo.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Will get him to pop it onto a piece of white paper and upload it tomorrow


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a G9 halagon


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

g4 capsule bulb by looks of it


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Hi, my son is trying to purchase a couple of these, any idea what they are called?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G4 bulb mate :thumb:


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Definitely not a G9, my guess is a G4 especially if it was in a kitchen light


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If it is 12v kitchen or a reading lamp or so, after a better look and ignoring the shadow in the picture G4 or Osram 64425S


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

G4 12v lamp


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a G4 to me..


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Replacing the halogen bulbs as they've started to go in one of our ceiling lights and swapping to LED. Have done some shopping and if buying a few this place seems a good shout. No affiliation, never used them before and only ordered the bulbs Monday evening so can't say if any good etc.

https://www.savemoneycutcarbon.com/...om-led-capsule-bulb-g4-1-8w-2700k-warm-white/


----------

